# Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I just wanted to take a moment, and wish all my fellow Outbackers and their families a warm and happy Thanksgiving.

It has been a trying year for many of us, but let's not forget all we have to be thankful for. For me, one of the things I am most thankful for is this wonderful extended family we call Outbackers. The support and caring that I witness here every day is truly a wonderful and special gift.

Thank you all, and have a great day!

Now, where is that turkey...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thank YOU for being part of this extended family and for keeping this forum going







. Now as for that turkey,it's right here at the Cannon Beach Rv Resort, so get over here.
Happy Thanksgiving to the PDX Family and Kaboi!







Give him the drumstick.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks Doug and thanks everyone for making this a great forum. We will have some extra pumpkin pie for you all.









Hope everyones Thanksgiving is a warm, happy and fulfilling.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks Doug for running a GREAT site!

Hoping you and your family have a GREAT Thanksgiving.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> Thanks Doug and thanks everyone for making this a great forum. We will have some extra pumpkin pie for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh! it WILL be FULL-FIllING! Face stuffing to begin at the Y-Guys in an hour


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Doug,
Thanks for keeping the dream and keeping this site family safe. It is one of the things I look forward to every day. An extended thank you to all Outbackers who help to make this site all that it is.







(even Oregon -Camper).









Brian


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

Happy thanks giving to all. We should all be thankful for all we have.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Doug for making a great forum! Thanks to all of you for all the great reading you guys give me when Im on the road. Sure helps me to relax. Its just like sitting down with a bunch of friends. This is still the best forum on the net!

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!

Carey


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you Doug!! Hope you had a great day!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks to Doug and all Outbackers for a great WEB site. Hope everyone had a Great Thanksgiving! We only had 28 mouths to feed!


----------

